# This Never Happens During The Day



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

(6" PVC + Small Tree) * (Rags + Tampons) / Grease Build Up = Late Night Tonight **yawns**


----------



## Titan Plumbing (Oct 8, 2009)

At least the sun wasn't beating down on you...


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Titan Plumbing said:


> At least the sun wasn't beating down on you...


Very true. There is always a silver lining. :thumbup:


----------



## BuckeyeBowhunte (May 4, 2011)

nothing wrong with winning. :thumbsup:


----------



## affordabledrain (Nov 24, 2009)

It might of happened during the day. they probly just did not call you til later in the evening


----------



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

Glad I turned that one down, hell I was sawing logs then:laughing:


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Will said:


> ....I was sawing logs then:laughing:


 Apparently so was I. :laughing:


----------



## user2090 (Sep 26, 2009)

Would a plumber/drain cleaner buying stock in a tampon company be considered insider trading?


----------



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

plbgbiz said:


> Apparently so was I. :laughing:


:laughing:


----------



## PinkPlumber (May 20, 2012)

Let me guess....a rental unit?


----------



## affordabledrain (Nov 24, 2009)

Indie said:


> Would a plumber/drain cleaner buying stock in a tampon company be considered insider trading?



Now a days no.


----------



## Perryphc (Jul 6, 2012)

Indie said:


> Would a plumber/drain cleaner buying stock in a tampon company be considered insider trading?



I have stock if flushable wipes:thumbup:


----------

